# really getting there



## Jodie (Oct 14, 2014)

ok so i've had DP for a little over 3 months now i think, can't actually remember the date this all started but from my previous post in mid november i said it had been 2 months.

I HAVE COME SO FAR NOW!!!

seriously i really have, i read my previous posts and i remember how lost i was but i can't actually remember in the sense of feeling that way or even understanding how i could feel that way at this point.

I still have weird moments, still look at my body sometimes and think shit it's mine and look at it very intensely, but my phobia of showers has really gotten 10000 times better i don't even care anymore about the things i was worrying about and every other symptom has gotten better too!

It feels like life took over and DP left and i'm just left remembering i spent a hell of a lot of time feeling really weird, but it doesn't make me not want to carry on with life.

I've even stopped taking my multi vits and hormones and started to incorporate caffeine again, which seriously i thought i would never ever be able to do again. (i've still not had a coffee, i have a little phobia i guess now of caffeine at this point of recovery)

i understand everything a lot more, i am able to think about the planet and life without having a panic attack/ severe anxiety and i am completely indulged in life, my thoughts have started to go back to regular life problem thoughts, instead of delusional thoughts that no one else has.

This is a very optimistic post, and not my final post to completely say i'm recovered but here's to that day when i know it's gone and it's been gone for long enough for me to put my complete faith in it.

much love and hope

If you have any questions please ask i will try my hardest to help out

Jodie


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

That's awesome.  Keep up the great work!

Happy Holidays!


----------

